# Finally got a new head unit, did I make a good choice?



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, My Clarion bit the dust, I can't listen to CDs any more (not even my CD changer) and the radio here sux. I decided to go with an Alpine CDA-7995 MP3/CD player from here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3043748783

MSRP: $500, ebay price: ~$300 brand new w/ warranty. The seller had good feedback, so why not.

Do you guys approve? it's pretty much exactly what I need and I'm gonna get a CD changer later on as well.


















I'm broke right now, but I will eventually be lookin into new speakers, subs and amps.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

word alpine is the shit .justin actually made a good choice. I had alpine in my jeep and it was nice as hell


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

it looks good man, but i noticed on the listing on ebay, it doesn't tell you if its 200 watts or something like that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Alpine says on the website that this unit is 50x4, either way, I'll eventually have an external amp.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

very nice choice!!


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Good choice. I got the Alpine CDA9815 not to long ago. MP3 is awesome! I think I had around 160 songs on 1 cd!


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Thats a sweet head unit...I was looking at that before I bought mine...Hey if ur interested in a CD changer Im pretty much giving mine away at this point...600$ worth of stuff Ill give you for 200+Shipping, or if u wanna make me an offer. I took it out of my car cause I hate CD Changers and I jus use the headunit and its sitting here in my room waiting to be sold...I tried for 250 but w/e I jus need cash at this point so yea....if u want some pics Ill send u some...jus IM me at CrazyShady1206 on AIM.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup: excellent choice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

now I needs me a CD changer, Speakers, subs, and amps, anyone got some cash?

this is the changer I will prolly get: http://ecominet2.alpine-usa.com/pls...S634&p_category=20&p_subcategory=45&p_main=10


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Alpine says on the website that this unit is 50x4, either way, I'll eventually have an external amp. *


Actually, the CDA7995 is a "dead head" and has no internal amplifier, only preamp outputs. I have the CDA7965 which is basically the same unit (just w/o the MP3). You could have gotten the unit cheaper locally (Sound Advice has them for pretty cheap)...but it is a rock solid radio.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I got it for $300 with an MSRP of $500. Oh man, don't tell me it's a dead head, no way. Shit, I wasn't looking to do the amp/speaker setup RIGHT AWAY. Fuck.

ok then, which *affordable* amp do you guys recommend to run ~75watt RMS to 4 infinity kappas?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *well, I got it for $300 with an MSRP of $500. Oh man, don't tell me it's a dead head, no way. Shit, I wasn't looking to do the amp/speaker setup RIGHT AWAY. Fuck.
> 
> ok then, which *affordable* amp do you guys recommend to run ~75watt RMS to 4 infinity kappas? *


I have 85 going to my 4 infinity kappas and it sounds great, I would definately go no lower than 75

Awesome headunit man, I was looking at that one but ended up getting a Pioneer instead because I like the looks more


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

> _ok then, which *affordable* amp do you guys recommend to run ~75watt RMS to 4 infinity kappas? [/B]_


_ 

That all depends on what you consider to be affordable._


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have the US Acoustics 4085....while the sound is good I wouldn't recommend it, it has about a 10min warmup time. During which there is a considerable amount of static from the rear speakers. It's kind of embarrasing to have a $1300 stereo and have static coming for the first 10 min of your drive. I'll probably be replacing it soon, I have an Avionixx for my sub amp it looks and works great, they have an 85x4 so maybe I'll try that out. Both the Avionixx and USX are just under $200 new

edit: oh yeah, I've also heard great things about the JBL PX300.4. It puts out [email protected] and is ~$260 ebay style


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, prolly a temporary amp. Something ceap, hell, I'd be happy with 50 watts for now. I'm about to ditch the rest of my money on some infinity kappas. I want to get a temporary 4 channel amp, for, hell, $50...$100, I don't care. I'll eventually get a better amp when I have more money.


----------

